# Suggest a brew based on Inventory



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

I've been looking around for a simple inventory db which can use that info to suggest a brew. So far, not found much so decided to try to whack something up in excel. Only spent an hour or so on this today, but it's promising so will persevere.

Currently the sheet only works on the ingredient, but not the recipe's required amounts / times.I have an idea how to achieve a sheet where you can enter how much final wort you want, it works out if you have enough of the ingredient.

Having said that, at least the core functionality of showing which of your loaded recipes you can brew is working - concept proved, I can move on.

Future features:

* Produce full recipe sheet based on amount of wort required
* Allow ingredient substitution
* Create a simple recipe entry form to avoid scrolling around the matrix
* Auto adjust inventory based on brew
* Keep a brew log

Not planned, but possible

* Calculate Gravity and IBU.

As this is meant to compliment whatever recipe software you already use, I don't see much need to add this level of detail. You should be able to add a known recipe, and be able to note the projected targets from your initial recipe source.

If anyone has any suggestions on other nice to have features, I'll try to work them in. In the meantime, here's a very very early beta, The next version will be much prettier


----------



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

And the file... 

View attachment What Can I Brew - beta0001.xlsx


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

No link to SS, but looks like a good idea.

Have you thought about an open office version?


----------



## angus_grant (2/7/14)

Brewsmith 2.0 has an inventory system which I haven't bothered using yet. So I don't know whether it has a "suggested brew based on inventory" option. But for $25, you get an inventory system and free recipe building software built in.

I'm a "I'll build it myself" guy as well, but it's hard to go past brewsmith once you get your system profile set up. (assuming the inventory system works well)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

having a look at it - it appears to be based on teh settings in the recipedb, which is hopelessly out of date ingredient wise (Especially hops - Citra, Galaxy, and the like are missing which are just about mainstays of the APA/AIPA brigade).

Another option might be to group varieties of malt (so rather than have Pilsner - UK, Pilsener-GER, and Pilsener-Bel), just group a recipe under "Pilsener Malt". Some of us might make a S&W PA clone but might only have JW Pils on hand, but it's still compatible with the recipe.


----------



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

Sorry, forgot the two step file add jazz.

Not overly familiar with Open Office - I don't think it allows for a number of function excel is good for - but i may be able to make it work for both. I know excel though, so will continue with what I know for now


----------



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> having a look at it - it appears to be based on teh settings in the recipedb, which is hopelessly out of date ingredient wise (Especially hops - Citra, Galaxy, and the like are missing which are just about mainstays of the APA/AIPA brigade).
> 
> Another option might be to group varieties of malt (so rather than have Pilsner - UK, Pilsener-GER, and Pilsener-Bel), just group a recipe under "Pilsener Malt". Some of us might make a S&W PA clone but might only have JW Pils on hand, but it's still compatible with the recipe.


Yep, aware of the current ingredient limitations, but just found a few lists and whacked them in to prove the concept. The final version should have the ability to add an ingredient to the list easily.

Also agree re: break down of brew components. Would be nice to have recommended substitutes based on your inventory too. Like, recipe shows UK Pale, it suggests your Joe White Pale is fine. One of the biggest hurdles to overcome is dealing with the specific ingredients required by recipes, that might be a way.


----------



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

angus_grant said:


> Brewsmith 2.0 has an inventory system which I haven't bothered using yet. So I don't know whether it has a "suggested brew based on inventory" option. But for $25, you get an inventory system and free recipe building software built in.
> 
> I'm a "I'll build it myself" guy as well, but it's hard to go past brewsmith once you get your system profile set up. (assuming the inventory system works well)


I have no experience with BS (Beersmith, the other BS I'm an expert in) but for my needs, it's too much program. I read a few comments on forums of people asking for the feature to suggest recipes based on inventory - so I suppose it's probably in by now. Definitely worth $25 if it is, but as you say, the DIY route is attractive, and keeping it simple equally so.


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/14)

FWIW BeerAlchemy has this feature. IIRC it doesn't go by brands but by types of malt.


----------



## SergeMarx (2/7/14)

Beer alchemy looked awesome until I saw they are stuck in apple land.


----------



## Spiesy (2/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> FWIW BeerAlchemy has this feature. IIRC it doesn't go by brands but by types of malt.


You can enter your own ingredients, so rather than the generic German Pils, for example, I have Weyermann Pils, with the actual specs for that malt loaded. 

One of the good features of BA.


----------



## angus_grant (2/7/14)

SergeMarx said:


> I have no experience with BS (Beersmith, the other BS I'm an expert in) but for my needs, it's too much program. I read a few comments on forums of people asking for the feature to suggest recipes based on inventory - so I suppose it's probably in by now. Definitely worth $25 if it is, but as you say, the DIY route is attractive, and keeping it simple equally so.


yeh, sometimes you have to ignore everything/everyone and build it yourself. B) Just wanted to make sure you knew about BS before building your spreadsheet.

You might like to look at IanH's kit and extract spreadsheet which has its own thread here somewhere. He has done a heap of work on his recipe spreadsheet so you might be able to grab some ideas or add your inventory system onto his recipe system. Now that would be awesome!! You're wanting to build an All grain inventory system though so the all-grain part of your inventory system may not match up to Ian's kit and extract recipe system


----------



## Spiesy (2/7/14)

Some of the not so good features: no No Chill adjustment. Mash temp does not change expected FG. Ingredients list could do with an update (although you can do this yourself). Fine tuning a recipe through multiple batches of the one master recipe is clunky at best.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

Ian has a BIAB version of the spreadsheet as well, which I use pretty much exclusively for inventorying and proof of concept (usually at work) before I plug it into Beermate.


----------



## SergeMarx (3/7/14)

I've rethought the code, and will soon have a working version - this will let you enter your inventory, add your recipes, and tell you which recipes you have inventory to brew. In making it though I reckon a complimentary feature would be to have a more fundamental "you can brew this style from your inventory" rather than just the recipe you input. To achieve that though, i'd need more than just a base malt / speciality malt dichotomy. is there a database that anyone knows of that already this information laid out?

Like
Pale Ale
Required: Base Malt
Recommended: Crystal Malt
Optional: Biscuit Malt, 
Hops Bittering - Medium
Hops Flavour - Medium High
Hops Aroma Optional

It'll be tricky I think. Known recipes much easier!


----------



## SergeMarx (3/7/14)

I know many would say it's blasphemy, but I reckon an app which knew what you had, and randomly produced a recipe based on a style choice would be ace. Random Brew Generator!


----------



## SergeMarx (3/7/14)

this is the thing!

http://files.pulpgamer.com/satyrstein/SS-RANDOM_BEER_GENERATOR.pdf


----------

